# New camera = lots of pics



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Got a new camere and I'm still learning how to use it, but we had fun today. It has a burst mode that is awesome. 

I didn't do any edits to the collages- just put some of the 500+ pictures I took on our walk today.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Great pics...where's that lovable Frenchie


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Joey and Jack were running a head and as they went to go around the corner, Joey spotted a tractor and freaked out. He backed up and barked at it! And waited until I got there to see if it was safe to check it out. 





































The park










Who is faster the Tortoise or the Frenchie?



















Glad I bathed him yesterday


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pictures! What kind of camera did you get?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks. I got a Canon SX500- 16 mg pixel with a 30x zoom. Just playing with the settings today, but I like it so far. I got a Nikon first and hated it, so I had to order the Canon and wait for it to come! I am very impatient.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Neat pictures! It's hard when you get a camera like that and can suddenly take so many great photo's and then having to choose your favourites. Your dogs are really cool. Looks like you live 2 or 3 hours north of me.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

The park is about 30 miles from my home. About 11 miles outside of Lake Wales, FL near River Ranch on Hwy 60 heading toward Yeehaw Junction/turnpike. Basically the middle of no where!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

A few more with the new camera

Local walking park



























And a few more burst mode of the dogs being dogs


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! The pictures are awesome!
You always take great photos!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Your pictures are gorgeous! I'm so jealous. I'm just waiting to have saved enough to purchase my new baby (Canon 5D Mark II)...


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous pics. I was just wondering though. I've always heard you can't let a Greyhound run without a leash or fenced in area. Do you ever worry that they might see a rabbit or something and take off running? I personally love having my dogs off leash and try to limit usage of it, just wondering as I have never owned a Greyhound


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I wonder that also. But they say never to have a basset off leash and after a little training my bassets are about my best. Well it depends on where I am 

Lovely pictures and I also love the wildlife ones. I would love to get a new camera, don't know if I could learn how to use it. I was looking at one before Christmas at the camera store can't remember what brand. The sales man was telling me he liked this one and it was not a Cannon or a Nikon.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Felix said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pics. I was just wondering though. I've always heard you can't let a Greyhound run without a leash or fenced in area. Do you ever worry that they might see a rabbit or something and take off running? I personally love having my dogs off leash and try to limit usage of it, just wondering as I have never owned a Greyhound


Most Greyhound groups will say you can never have them off leash. But to me, it depends on the dog and the area. Most of my Greyhound friends do the same in secluded areas. Now on a busy street or loose in neighborhood- no I wouldn't do, but that applies to any dog. 

Ronon chases rabbits quite regularly, he can be called off them w/o issue.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I wonder that also. But they say never to have a basset off leash and after a little training my bassets are about my best. Well it depends on where I am
> 
> Lovely pictures and I also love the wildlife ones. I would love to get a new camera, don't know if I could learn how to use it. I was looking at one before Christmas at the camera store can't remember what brand. The sales man was telling me he liked this one and it was not a Cannon or a Nikon.


If you are looking for something that is user friendly both canon and nikon have good options. Now I've only had Canon, and with a rebel you can't go wrong. You still have options with lenses and if you want to learn its all there for you. But you can take one right out of the box and get shooting with it because they still come with options, like portrait, landscape, automatic and such...


----------

